# Shig



## DK chef




----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Holy Shig!

Nice gathering.


----------



## Birnando

Wow Niclas, that is one fine collection of Shig's.
Very nice, thanks for posting.


----------



## JohnyChai

Looks like Gengetsu handles on a few of those...? Beautiful regardless...


----------



## JBroida

burnt chestnut handles are common in some regions... including sanjo where Shigefusa knives are made.

Very nice collection by the way.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Nice lineup you have there.


----------



## Eamon Burke

:drool:


----------



## Crothcipt

Wow I got chills looking at those. Extremely nice expense you have there.


----------



## Seth

Battle of the Shigs


----------



## DK chef

thank you all  i will post some better pictures later with sayas, love your lineup Seth  i got the Kurouchi petty at work, great size for a utility knife.

thoose with chesnut handles have been re-handled, that´s my cheap way to get it custom  a great friend have done it for me, but he showed me how to do it so now i do it myself.


----------



## Andrew H

So many shigs, so many double bevels. 
Thanks for posting. They are always great to see.


----------



## MadMel

Wow!!


----------



## chinacats

Sweet...2 beautiful sets of Shig's


----------



## Twistington

Heard a rumor about that western-shig... it has an urge to go to the north of Sweden. 

Nice collection btw.


----------



## DK chef

Twistington said:


> Heard a rumor about that western-shig... it has an urge to go to the north of Sweden.
> 
> Nice collection btw.



those rumours are wrong  with that long distance to north Sweden, rumours can develope on the way and ending up wrong. but if the western shig is moving. the north of Sweden would be a great place for it, and the knife would for sure get a great pair of new shoes.


----------



## schanop

Niclas, not sure if this thread supposes to be a general shig photo collection or not. Seeing your collection makes my urge to get a double bevel shig grows. How does the western scale behaving? Does it have good fit & finish and/or any problem with shrinkage?

At the moment I only have a modest of four single bevel down here.






Hopefully, two more will join the family soon.


----------



## DK chef

please feel free to post all shigs out there  looking great Schanop, love to have more single bevels in my collection. the western behaves great, no problem with shrinking and and F&F is good, have talked with Maxim if we should rehandle it, but that´s just cosmetic reasons if i decide to do that. the handle fits the hand realy good.


----------



## RRLOVER

Love the grind on the western shigi,it is on my top 3 best cutters.I miss my shigi:cry::cry:


----------



## bieniek

The shig battle is won by the knives with patina on, thats for shure. 

Thats a one sexy set chef, Im telling you.


----------



## Seth

DK, It looks like you got one of the 220 mm slicers. Do you think the handle is way too big?


----------



## Lucretia

This one just showed up at my door yesterday afternoon:






(Photo courtesy EE.)

Just used it for the first time this morning. I may have a new "go-to" knife.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Somehow, I do not think that is a stock handle. Wowza!!:bigeek:


----------



## Lucretia

DeepCSweede said:


> Somehow, I do not think that is a stock handle. Wowza!!:bigeek:



Nope--handle by Daniel O'Malley at EE.


----------



## Andrew H

Lucretia said:


> Nope--handle by Daniel O'Malley at EE.



That's a great looking knife, Lucretia. What size? 180-210?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Lucretia, you may become Daniel's favorite person to walk through his door.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Beautiful!


----------



## markenki

Based on my sleuthing, it's a 180. Nice knife!!


----------



## Lucretia

Yep, it's a 180. Hubby got it for me--all I had to do was fix the pump on the septic tank.


----------



## JasonD

That's a real stunner. Are you gonna let patina cover the kitaeji pattern?


----------



## Lucretia

JasonD said:


> That's a real stunner. Are you gonna let patina cover the kitaeji pattern?



I like to think of it as enhancing the pattern--and yes. Cut protein tonight and BOY did it stink. Need that patina to build up!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Lucretia said:


> Yep, it's a 180. Hubby got it for me--all I had to do was fix the pump on the septic tank.



Was this a good deal for you? 

Congrats on the new knife; it's a beauty.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

"I'd walk a mile for a Camel, but I'd clean out a septic tank for a Shigefusa."


----------



## Lucretia

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Was this a good deal for you?



Actually, it was. External pump, clean connections, and saved at least enough to cover 1/2 the price of the knife. And that includes the cost of rebuilding the pump enclosure. 

Shoulda been a plumber. Then I'd have a collection like Seth, schanop, or DK Chef. With gold-plated handles.


----------



## schanop

+Lucretia, you've got to do a family shot with kitaeji ajikiri


----------



## schanop

Two new members arrived yesterday: 180mm kasumi deba and 150mm KU single bevel. Both through our own awesome maxim.







Still waiting for the elder brother from Marko ...


----------



## schanop

Shig KU petty has turned out to be a KU damascus after all. Did Maxim post me a wrong knife :angryspin: ?


----------



## markenki

My old Shigefusa KU nakiri was like that. My understanding is that all Shigefusa KU blades are that way.


----------



## JBroida

schanop said:


> Shig KU petty has turned out to be a KU damascus after all. Did Maxim post me a wrong knife :angryspin: ?



thats not damascus... just something that happens on simple carbon steels sometimes... they are often called clouds


----------



## schanop

JBroida said:


> thats not damascus... just something that happens on simple carbon steels sometimes... they are often called clouds



You don't like to play game, do you :tease::bat:


----------



## JBroida

sorry... its been a busy day and i wasnt paying that much attention... i just needed a few minutes to break from e-mails and phone calls, so this thread became my quick distraction.

The clouds do look pretty badass though. Its funny because some makers value this and love the way it is and others hate it a look at it as a defect. I havent seen any functional problems with clouds like this, but sometimes they can be much more pronounced and intense and larger and those times i can feel a difference.


----------



## Mingooch

JBroida said:


> sorry... its been a busy day and i wasnt paying that much attention... i just needed a few minutes to break from e-mails and phone calls, so this thread became my quick distraction.
> 
> The clouds do look pretty badass though. Its funny because some makers value this and love the way it is and others hate it a look at it as a defect. I havent seen any functional problems with clouds like this, but sometimes they can be much more pronounced and intense and larger and those times i can feel a difference.



What is the difference you feel when they are more pronounced? doesnt cut as well? or what?


----------



## Canadian

I think i'm going to buy another Shig. I still kick myself for getting rid of my 240mm gyuto. 

However, I'm thinking something different...


----------



## Von blewitt

Family Photo



[/IMG]


----------



## Patatas Bravas

You must be a proud dad!


----------

